# General > Motoring >  Saab and volvo parts - particularly older models - but new vehicles as well

## stevelewissaab

I am new to the area albeit have been coming for 20 years. Am keen to make new contacts and be a useful member of the community.

I specialise in supplying parts for older SAAB's particularly classic 900 but my suppliers in Sweden and Germany and the USA are primarily Volvo suppliers. Now I'm here I intend to spread my wings a little into Volvo.

I can be contacted on 01955 621955

I can also be found on www.stevelewissaab.com and www.carleatherdye.com

----------


## saabtech

I`m looking for a rear screen for a 1990 900 t16 with rear wiper hole

----------


## stevelewissaab

Really sorry - I forgot I'd pinned a thread here. Before I moved I had 3 of these.. but I gave them to 2 stroke in Royston because I thought I'd break them in transit

Steve

01955 621955

----------

